# Baby (Brachypelma tarantula) got a brand new coat



## Ecooper (Feb 16, 2013)

I bought this spider specifically to photograph, but it is also an interesting critter. I chose this species because they are easy to keep in captivity; they are very pretty; and they are docile. I do a lot of my photography on the kitchen table and didnt want something that would take off and disappear under the fridge the moment I picked-up my camera! Besides, since buying this spider we added two young cats to the householdthey would love a young tarantula to play with. Mind you, the cats may have solved the other problem: they keep chasing their toys under the fridge. There might not be room for a tarantula under there anymore.

The spider is about three inches across. When I first got it its colours were drab and some of the urticating hairs on its abdomen were rubbed-off. I didnt want to photograph the little beast until it moulted and had a nice bright new and complete skin. 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress .com




brachypelma copyright ernie cooper 2012_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr




brachypelma w skin copyright ernie cooper 2012_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Purty! I have considered purchasing a Tarantula just for photography also... but my GF keeps vetoing the idea! lol!


----------



## Nervine (Feb 16, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Purty! I have considered purchasing a Tarantula just for photography also... but my GF keeps vetoing the idea! lol!



I am in the same boat as you. My compromise was jumpers though, she hates that they jump but thinks they are cute. Now I need to catch/buy some. 

Love the photo's OP.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Mully (Feb 16, 2013)

Very cool, I like the "shell"


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice. How much does it eat per day? I'm assuming you feed it store-bought grasshoppers?


----------



## thunderkyss (Feb 16, 2013)

Ecooper said:


> I bought this spider...



I'm sorry, I just can't get past this statement.


----------



## CoBilly (Feb 18, 2013)

So pretty. I owned a Brazilian pink toed tarantula a long time ago. They are very interesting creatures. I wish I would've taken some pics when I had her, she was awesome

Just a funny aside. The night I brought our new camera home a few weeks ago I was messing with my girlfriend & not telling her what I was bringing home. She thought for a little while that I was bringing home a small, creepy-crawly pet. She told me if it was something like that, that I wasn't welcome in the house.


----------

